# Finally getting the truck looking good!!!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

*Got the 6" Tuff Country lift kit installed, 35" BFG's and motometal wheels. It sits WAY higher, so much so that the wife HATES it, shes got trouble getting in and out of it now LOL.





































Thanks to Parkview in St. Davids for the installation of the lift kit, thanks to Ontario Takeoff's in Hamilton for the tire deal and thanks to Gladiator at Affordable Signs in Texas for the rear window screen and thanks to Lisa at Solaris Tint in St. Catharines for installing it for me.*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a nice looking truck. how that 2500HD run? she pull good?


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

sharp ride!!!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> that's a nice looking truck. how that 2500HD run? she pull good?


I tell you what, we had it weighed after a race with the enclosed trailer with a mud packed RZR, 500 sportsman and 850 sportsman with me and the family in the truck, the whole thing, trailer, machines, mud, truck and us weighed 16,400 pounds and this truck picks up and passes cars on the highway loaded up like this as if there was no trailer even on the back of it. 
I wish I had bought me one of these a long long time ago!


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Truck look's great, just right amount of tire an lift, chevy are very sharp looking when lifted.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

cant hide money lol looks good paul


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

The Kid said:


> cant hide money lol looks good paul


Hahaha, its a "promotional" tool for the business, I can't very well promote lift kits in a little dinky car now can I LOL.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

put a sticker on it! lol Ford Pintos FTW.


----------

